# How to treat a sunburn nose?



## Fox_Trot (Mar 15, 2010)

After a long vacation Vino's nose looks sunburned, its dark and rough and looks like it wants to peal. i think its sunburned but i could be wrong, any ideas on what to put on it? I think aloe is toxic and im sure neosporin cant be the best to lick either, any ideas would be great.


----------



## Oquirrh the V (Jun 24, 2011)

Oquirrh has gotten a burnt nose also. Looked like how you described Vino's. I didn't put anything on it. I just let it heal. From then on, I do use sunscreen on my pup's nose and um...testicles.


----------

